# Big Island here I come!



## buzglyd (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting my trip to the Big Island.

My 16 year old son and I will be spending 5 nights at Kingsland. It will be our first visit to this island. 

I've got the guidebook and I'm ready to rock!

I'm thinking about a fishing day perhaps Friday. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good charter company for a day of fishing for one person?


----------



## GregT (Jan 20, 2014)

You will have a great time at Kingsland, enjoy it!  I don't have a fisher company recommendation but am confident you will find world class fishing.

Let us know what you think and make sure you check out the hotel too -- it rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Blues (Jan 20, 2014)

Have fun!  And then come back here and tell us all about it!  I've heard great things about Kingsland; I'm sure you'll like it.  My family and I will be there in Oct, so I want to hear all about it.

-Bob


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 20, 2014)

GregT said:


> You will have a great time at Kingsland, enjoy it!  I don't have a fisher company recommendation but am confident you will find world class fishing.
> 
> Let us know what you think and make sure you check out the hotel too -- it rocks!
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg. We will spend plenty of time in the lagoon and exploring the local beaches. I'm not much of a sit by the pool person.

We need to plan another meeting of the Carlsbadians and discuss our recent travels over a beer.


----------



## JoeVacation (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome - when are you headed out to the Kingsland? I don't have any recommendation either but would be interested in what you find out. We're going out to Kingsland at the end of February/ early March for 2 weeks. The first week in a three bedroom with my family and the second week with just my wife and me. We've been there once before and really love Kingsland. 

I think we like the Big Island almost more than any of the other islands now. Our previous favorite was Maui but the Big Island seems like much more quiet than Maui.

Joe


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 21, 2014)

Bite me.  I have heard good things from anglers FOB eating dockside at the restaurant, the fish is fresh and the beer is ice cold.

http://bitemesportfishing.com/fishing-charters/trip-descriptions/

Whale watching will be good at that time too.

Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 21, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Bite me.  I have heard good things from anglers FOB eating dockside at the restaurant, the fish is fresh and the beer is ice cold.
> 
> http://bitemesportfishing.com/fishing-charters/trip-descriptions/
> 
> ...




You were just dying to say Bite Me. 

I'm flying Thursday. My kid has finals so I had to delay his flight until Saturday. I get no teen for two days!


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's one on Tripadvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...hing-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


If you do a Google search, it includes:

http://bitemesportfishing.com/

http://www.konahawaiisportfishing.com/

http://fishkona.org/


This guy seems accommodating:

http://www.konacharterboat.com/


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 21, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good charter company for a day of fishing for one person?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 21, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> You were just dying to say Bite Me.
> 
> I'm flying Thursday. My kid has finals so I had to delay his flight until Saturday. I get no teen for two days!



You can also rent a bike at Kings Marketplace.  

http://www.thrillseekershawaii.com/rentals.php

Honestly, any of the charters out of the Honokohua Harbor will be great, it's right next to the airport so we stop at BiteMe grille to kill an hour or two before check in.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 21, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> You can also rent a bike at Kings Marketplace.
> 
> http://www.thrillseekershawaii.com/rentals.php
> 
> ...


Looks like there is a fish market there also.  We'll have to check that area out next time we're on the BI and get some fresh fish to cook on the Barbie back in Waikoloa.

http://www.bitemefishmarket.com/

Click on "menu" to see the fresh fish that they have available for purchase.


----------



## GregT (Jan 21, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Honestly, any of the charters out of the Honokohua Harbor will be great,



except for HatTrick's.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 21, 2014)

GregT said:


> except for HatTrick's.



What better way to spend 3 hours?


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 21, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> What better way to spend 3 hours?



If I could get trapped on an island with Ginger and Mary Ann, you can bet I wouldn't spend every waking hour trying to get off the island.


----------



## crf450x (Jan 21, 2014)

We love the Bi and Kingsland in particular even though it is not ocean front.  One of our favorite activities when on the Big Island is renting a fishing boat front kona boat rentals. They provide all of the fishing gear and tell you all the best places to go for various types of fish.


----------



## gschmitz1 (Jan 21, 2014)

If you like diving or snorkeling, check out Manta Heaven on YouTube


----------



## pierceit (Jan 22, 2014)

We've been to Kingsland three times now and love it there!  

I know you said that you're not a sit at the pool kind of guy, but you should at least check it out.  On our last trip, we went to their amazing pool and had a wonderful time.  There are a couple of water slides that were a blast.  We actually wished we would had spent more time at the pool.

The people at check-in are wonderful and I'm sure can recommend a fishing charter company.  They usually have an island discount card that can save you money on fishing, snorkel trips, etc.  Might be worth asking about.  If you end up wanting to buy fresh fish to throw on the BBQ, I've heard there is a good place near the Kona airport.

Have a great time and report back!


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info everyone.

I also might rent a Harley and putter around the island one day.

I get two days before I have to entertain my teen.

He's not into motorcycles or fishing.


----------



## presley (Jan 22, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> I also might rent a Harley and putter around the island one day.



The guitar player at King'sLand, Warren, rides on the island and he said nobody in cars ever see him.  Be extra careful if you decide to do that.  He actually said he is much safer on a bike here in southern California than on the Big Island.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2014)

An interesting start to the day. 

Flight from Carlsbad to LAX was cancelled due to fog. I'm in a taxi hauling a$$ to LA to make the connection. 

The upside: my upgrade came through. In First to Kona. 

If I make it. . .


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 23, 2014)

pierceit said:


> We've been to Kingsland three times now and love it there!
> 
> I know you said that you're not a sit at the pool kind of guy, but you should at least check it out.  On our last trip, we went to their amazing pool and had a wonderful time.  There are a couple of water slides that were a blast.  We actually wished we would had spent more time at the pool.
> 
> ...



http://www.bitemefishmarket.com/


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 23, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> An interesting start to the day.
> 
> Flight from Carlsbad to LAX was cancelled due to fog. I'm in a taxi hauling a$$ to LA to make the connection.
> 
> ...



A taxi, from Carlsbad to LAX, OUCH  

Next time you go to Hawaii from LAX, you might consider renting a car for 1 day, picking it up the day before, and dropping it off at LAX.

When you come back from Hawaii, you can do the same thing, except in reverse.  Have a car reserved at LAX for when you arrive, drive home, and drop it off in Carlsbad within 24 hours.

In Las Vegas, I can rent a car for under $20/day.  So the day before we fly out, I pick the car up at McCarran and take the shuttle to the terminal.  When we get back from Hawaii at midnight, I pick a reserved rental up, drive it home, and take it back the next day.

In your case, you may have to pay a little more for the rental, but it's about a 1-1/2 hour ride to LAX and you don't have to mess with the airplane to LAX and changing terminals (I hate lines, hassling with TSA, and the dreaded boarding/deboarding process.)   Just a thought and something to ponder.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't have to pay for the taxi. United airlines did. The cab driver drove like a maniac until we got to about Torrance and then traffic was slow. Still got to LAX an hour early. Sometimes if I fly out of LA on a long trip, I get a hotel room the night before. Several hotels offer free parking if you stay one night.


----------



## JenMuse (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just going to suggest that. My sister travels for work quite a bit and usually makes the 4 hour drive to LAX the night before, stays at the Hilton, hops their airport shuttle, and gets complimentary parking for the week.


----------



## craig1mead (Jan 25, 2014)

*Fishing - Kohala Divers 20 minutes down the road*

Ask for Captain Bob - very knowledgeable and you go out of a quiet harbor.  About 20 minutes from Kings Land (we were there five days ago).


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 26, 2014)

craig1mead said:


> Ask for Captain Bob - very knowledgeable and you go out of a quiet harbor.  About 20 minutes from Kings Land (we were there five days ago).




Do you have a name or number. 

Captain Bob isn't much to go on


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> Do you have a name or number.
> 
> Captain Bob isn't much to go on



Very easy to find.  Just google Captain Bob Kona. 

http://www.konacharters.com/


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm heading out on the Camelot this afternoon. Hopefully I land a big one.


----------



## craig1mead (Jan 28, 2014)

*Captain Bob - Siren Sportfishing*

Sorry about that - this one from Kohala Divers

http://sirensportfishinghawaii.com/


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 29, 2014)

*Just landed last night*

I stayed 5 nights in a 2BR Premier unit in Phase 1 at Kingsland. I was in building 10 on the 3rd floor. The view was golf course and Mauna Loa (no snow on top).

The property and unit are both gorgeous. Really impressive. High quality everything.

I swam at some of the recommended beaches. The surf has been up on all West facing beaches in Hawaii and California. One day at Mauna Kei, it was just me and a young Hawaiian guy in the waves. It was pounding.

The Hilton Hotel property is wonderful. I ate at most of the restaurants including KPC, Lagoon Grille and Imari. They are all very pricey but it's it to complain about the view from KPC when Humpback whales are breeching in front of your table at sunset.

The Queens market is convenient but pricey again. I picked up some hot items there when I didn't want to go to dinner. I went to a grocery store up the hill in Waikoloa village for more reasonably priced items along with beer and wine.

I didn't golf but the courses looked nice. 

I did go fishing and it was a truly unlucky day. A storm blew in and with the huge ground swell, made for a brutally rough 4 hours. Even the captain mentioned it rarely gets that rough. We landed one small Mahi mahi. 

As far as other things to do, there is ZERO nightlife in this part of town in the hotel or otherwise. The place seems to quiet down about 7 pm. There was a little action one evening over at the Lava Lava Club next to A Bay. They have a nice happy hour and it's a great place to listen to music and watch the sunset.

January is typically retirees and families with young children so it wasn't really my age range (40s). 

Still, a gorgeous place and I plan to return soon. 

PS, I did the "owner update." They offered me $100 Hilton dollars and a discount activity card. That helped defray the cost of my evening at KPC.

She was very nice and once I told her I owned 13,200 points and bought my 7000 at WBR for $6500, we made pleasant conversation for a few more minutes and then she cut me loose. No pressure at all. No Elite talk. A really nice lady.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 29, 2014)

We're usually "go, go go" with beaches and activities when we go to Hawaii, but the week we spent at King's Land, we only left the resort three times.  It's truly amazing.

Our favorite beach on the Big Island is Magic Sands, but that's primarily because the kids like playing in heavy shore breaks, and there are some great ones there.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Feb 20, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> I'm thinking about a fishing day perhaps Friday. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good charter company for a day of fishing for one person?



Went out for the afternoon with Bite Me, and have more tuna than we can possibly eat while we're here.  No big fish action at all, but everyone caught a smallish tuna.  Everyone except me; I was leaning over the side of the boat seasick all afternoon 

Would definitely recommend.  We were out on Bite Me I, and Sandy and Chad - a father and son team - were great.


----------

